

The Web Platform Is Too Low-Level - fgeorgy
https://medium.com/@maxlynch/the-web-is-too-low-level-7a4ea4933366

======
andrewmcwatters
Used Ionic, it's a joke just like the rest of hybrid app frameworks, imo. Just
save time and go native.

Frankly, if you can't replicate the native UI elements of the target platforms
you intend people to develop on as a baseline, I don't know what you're doing.
It's laziness, and to blame it on the premise that developers need to create
their own look and feel, well guess what, you've just dropped the experience
bar below native.

Default Ionic themed apps no longer look like native apps, they look like
Ionic apps.

------
bobajeff
Interesting so the idea here is that developers of native apps will use high
level ready made widgets/components but on the web they'll more likely try to
make them from scratch.

I believe that's what Google has been trying to solve with polymer and web
components.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
It's funny because native developers put more time, effort, and budget into
creating rich experiences than web developers do in general, and Ionic doesn't
readily enable web developers to create the same caliber work.

You still end up putting in the time, effort, and budget native developers
will, so what's the gain?

~~~
BFay
I think the gain that people are aiming for is "write once, run everywhere."

Especially if you're a lone developer - it's one thing to learn the
intricacies of one platform (like web), but learning the ecosystems for
Android, iOS (maybe you don't even own a mac to develop with), and native
desktop apps... it's just too much work for one person. But if you could just
write it once and have a good experience on each platform, wouldn't that be
amazing? I guess that's what React Native is trying to solve, too.

